# Chateau Du Cavalier France May 2014



## darbians (Jan 14, 2015)

A large chateau in France had been abandoned for sometime. Sadly I can't find much history on the place. It has recently been sold for 500k and hopefully renovations will start soon.

1.






2.






3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Thanks for looking you can find a few more images at Chateau Du Cavalier [/URL]​


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazing as always! Loving that stair!  
Not seen or heard of this one either yet. Top job!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2015)

Superb looking building, stunning staircase shot.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 14, 2015)

A beautiful building and at the risk of being repetitive, that staircase is wonderful. A very nice reminder of summer too.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 14, 2015)

bloody brilliant pics!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 14, 2015)

excellent location, and spot on photos


----------



## darbians (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks so much peeps


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

very nice mate, the first shot is spot on!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful - love the staircase shot - thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow. Awesomeness. Has anyone mentioned the staircase?


----------



## darbians (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks so much guys.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2015)

500k in this country wont get you anything as good or as big as this place! Crazy. Love that upwards staircase shot.


----------

